# اقرا ماكتب عن مواساه الحبيب لحبيبته



## krkor (24 فبراير 2008)

مواساه الحبيب لحبيبته
حيران والحب مالـــــــينى      ولهان والعشق لاهــينى
حبك فى قلبى يواسينى      صوتك فى بالى ينادينى
متى لحبيبك تــــــعودى         فين لحبيبك تكونـــــــتى 
بستنى منك نظرتـــــك          بستنى منك ضحكتــــك 
بستنى ردك على خطاباتى   بستنى ردك على جواباتى
لاتنسى حبـــــــــــــــــا          لاتنسى عشــــــــــــــقا
لاتنسى ضحكـــــــــــنا          لاتنسى عهدنـــــــــــــت

                ولكن فراقنا لا يتحقق ابدا
                 لان حبا اقوى من الزمان
ياريت رايكم بصراحه :yaka:
انا اللى كاتبها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقرا ماكتب عن مواساه الحبيب لحبيبته*

رائع يا كركور بجد 

فعلا تسلم أيديك...


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقرا ماكتب عن مواساه الحبيب لحبيبته*

جميل اووووووووووووووووى

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كركور​


----------



## krkor (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقرا ماكتب عن مواساه الحبيب لحبيبته*

انا متشكر على مشاركتكم
بس ياريت تقيموا الموضوع
اكون اسعد


----------



## boodoo29 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقرا ماكتب عن مواساه الحبيب لحبيبته*

:36_3_22:





boodoo29 قال:


> عمري
> 
> حبيبى انت عمري               لو بعت اموت
> حبيبى انت حياتى               لو بعت اضيع
> ...


----------



## boodoo29 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقرا ماكتب عن مواساه الحبيب لحبيبته*

مين ده الاخ كركور و على فكره ده اخويا الكبير عرفين ليه هو ال كده علشان انا امبارح ضربته وكان هيعيت فزعل والى ابقا اضربنى بالجزمه لو مخلتش المنتدى كله يضحك عليك                  التوقيع ابانوب الاسكندرانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

جميييييييييييلة اوى


----------

